# Need some advise with my diet ..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so ive lost weight already but its starting to slow down a little .. i do not eat carbs, at all and eat mainly fresh and protein, this is my diet:

Breakfast: 4 eggs (only 2 with yoke) + Half a grapefruiit eaten before.

Lunch: Meat and plain salald (spinach,tomato,cucumber,red onion) + half a grafefruit

Dinner: Tuna or Meat again with salad + half a grapefruit.

I dont eat after my final meal and have been only drinking water for the past 2 weeks which has been a killer!

I am filling up when i am eating but not overly huge portions!

Any tips?


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

eat more often to increase fat burning, but I'm sure someone with much better info will come along soon.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

how much cardio you doing??

also Im not sure but maybe lower fats and add in small amount of carbs as some respond better to this type of diet

cardio first thing before meal 1 for 30-60 mins would be a full proof way to kickstart loss again


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris new said:


> eat more often to increase fat burning, but I'm sure someone with much better info will come along soon.


yes IMO spread meals to make 4-5 if possible


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

also your going to have to give them more info, like macros and what exercises you do


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thats a tiny amount of food in the first place.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> thats a tiny amount of food in the first place.


my thoughts also

and If that you in your avi you dont look like you need to lose any??


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> my thoughts also
> 
> and If that you in your avi you dont look like you need to lose any??


yeah...

sounds crazy op but have you tried eating more and being patient?


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay so you might be doing what girls do all the time which is go large ammount of time without eating. All this does it kick your body into a survival mode if you like, where its main objective is not to die. In that time you will burn muscle for energy instead of fat. If you eat at regular intervals (every 4 hours or so!) it can increase your metabolism becuase it knows its going to get food. thats why you see really shredded guys eating reguarly! maybe girl too but I dont know any female shredders. The only thing I can see is maybe cut the grapefruit out and chop it in for an orange or something similar. When I eat fruit it spiked my insulin and that caused muscle burning up as energy rather than fat so I cut it out and its been so much easier after that.

Also I didnt see any excersice in there. If you get a weight/ cardio programme going that will help you and is pretty much vital to tone up. Weights are good becuase you can increase your lean body mass (mass without fat!) and the higher your lean body mass, the more fat you will burn up as energy. Cardio is self explanitory really. Do you eat any vegetables? Try meat and vegetables. Carbs AND fat are needed for healthy fat loss. See if you can calculate kcal, protein, carb and fat macronutrients so somebody can help you a little more.

Im by no means an expert but the above worked fine for me and I was still eating carbs.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So if I eat in between my meals I am having already do u suggest eating more protien

Or maybe some fruit?

I go gym about 4 times a week do at least an hour cardio plus some

Floor work as well x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> my thoughts also
> 
> and If that you in your avi you dont look like you need to lose any??


Yes this is me in my avatar!

U said try adding some carbs? What do u suggest?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

You ever thought about doing any weights?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a really weak shoulder so can't really lift , I have a metal plate

So have to be careful and not go over doing It. X


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Start a journal on here i found that helped me a lot you will get people leaving comments alot of good advice n stuff!

You sound like your on the right track plus as someone else said if thats you in your avi you dont look like you need to be losing weight lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just lift light weights then if you feel you can if not i would leave it alone dont want any injurys!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yes this is me in my avatar!
> 
> U said try adding some carbs? What do u suggest?


Best way IMO would be increase cardio alot then

add more carbs from other sources not fruit as fructose is a poor carb when fat loss, something like wholemeal bread, wholemeal pasta, but not in large amounts.

eat more meal set through the day, 2-3 hours apart


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, for example say you have three big meals a day and they are 500kcal each, thats 1500kcal per day. Now if you split those into 5 meals, youll be having 5 300kcal meals per day. Its an absolute blag eating all of the time especially if you work, but losing weight is no where near as easy as gaining it. You really need to document every single thing you eat over 3-4 days and the exact weights of those foods. You can then work out exactly how many calories are entering your body and its much easier to look at from then on. I did that reacently and it turned out I was losing bodyweight on 3700kcal per day, but that is becuase of my lean body mass.

Ask some trainers at the gym on advice about lifting weights (making sure you make them aware of any movement you can and cant do). Core work could work well for you, and lower body also as you have alot of muscle below your pelvis. You wont look like a bodybuilder and grow big muscular glutes and legs! Its just the lean body mass increase and you burn a supprising ammount of energy in the process.

You can also look into different types of cardiovascular excersise, such as high intensity interval training (HIIT). Go onto the members journal sections, there is a lady called "Katy" on here who is currently running a progress thread. Youd be wise to read that and maybe ask her for some advice, she would probably be one of the best people.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what do you weigh? cos lotsa lasses think they need to lose weight but dont and its probably doing them bad. i would imagine if you eating that little amount and doin cardio you dont need to lose weight


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

My ex-girlfriend was a very solid size 8 and she always said she needed to lose weight, really annoyed me. She was such a tiny thing already. Probably be good to have somebody else evaluate you like kingdale sais.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

No I do need to lose about 2stone, I'm

12 stone ATM and curvy! I'm

Going traveling in the new year so need an extra push x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As has been said, try 5-6 small meals and eat every 2-3 hours. I wouldn't totally cut carbs out just yet though, start the diet off really simple so about 25g protein and carbs each meal and 5g of fats. Totals cals for the day would be just shy of 1500cals. Also have 2-3L of water a day too


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

12 stone ? that avi is very misleading, your getting some great advice, good luck


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Try making each meal up by using a pic n mix from the list below (ok weights might not be exact as I've only had 1 coffee this morning so far but you get the idea) Choose 1 pro/carb/fat option to make 1 meal

Proteins

120g chicken

120g lean mince or steak

1 scoop of whey protein

120g turkey

120g white fish

4 egg whites (or 2 full eggs from time to time)

Carbs

35g rice (would prefer basmati but most will be ok)

34g Wholewheat pasta

1 and half slices of Burgan bread or wholemeal

1 wholemeal tortilla wrap

100g sweet potato

3 rice cakes

3 rivita

3 nains oat cakes

2 weetabix

35g wholegrain cereal

Fats

5 olives

1 dessert spoon of whole earth peanut butter

1 dessert spoon of extra virgin olive oil

5 fish oil caps


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

GShock said:


> 12 stone ? that avi is very misleading, your getting some great advice, good luck


Why is it misleading? I have curves !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> As has been said, try 5-6 small meals and eat every 2-3 hours. I wouldn't totally cut carbs out just yet though, start the diet off really simple so about 25g protein and carbs each meal and 5g of fats. Totals cals for the day would be just shy of 1500cals. Also have 2-3L of water a day too


Cut out carbs about 3months ago! And I drink about 4/5L of water a day x


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Why is it misleading? I have curves !


I say keep the curves lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You metabolism could have really slowed down then due to you not eating much at all. Keto diets get rid of fat quick but you need to make sure you're eating plenty of fats.

TBH you're hardly eating anything at all, you need more food. You could gradually introduce more food so your body will adjust slowly to it and you don't gain weight quickly but my main advice would be to eat more


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I should prob eat a little more maybe between meals eat some more protein


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If you want to stay off carbs then up your fat intake.

I would seriously urge you to get back to a balanced diet first though to get you back runnin normally. Trust me on this as I've been here and done this.

A month of "normal" eating over the next few weeks and over xmas then readjust your diet again before travelling but add in morning cardio before your breakfast to help with the weight loss


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

i think youve got some great advice from these boys + advice previously about t5's too. now time to act on it! what's the plan? x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I may add the peanut butter and weetibix off ur list x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Queenie- I have got my own eca and started today! Upping the cardio and adding abit more to my diet as it needs some adding to, dnt think I am

Eating enough. X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Def not eating enough. hard for us girl's because we're programmed from a v young age to under eat. teaching yourself to over eat is a mare! But it's all good  Good luck! Keep us posted on progress x x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It really is a proper headfook when you get told to eat more when the weight isn't exactly falling off, I've been there and done it so I know what you're thinkin 

Personally, as I've said, I'd have a rest over xmas, relax on the diet a bit and then get a proper game plan togther for the new year


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks rack u have been a great help x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs. And yes I'm jealous of you travelling  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I go march 8th 4 and a half weeks in Thailand, 4 weeks in Bali and then 12 months in Australia with no plan of coming home! So this is the reason I need to be trim for the beach x


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

My lass keeps a kcal diary, works for her. She works out her avarage weekly cals out and and eats accordingly.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

try this website hayley, use it in conjuction with this one and you have everything you will ever need to lose weight, ofcourse apart from the actual doing it side of things,

www.caloriecount.about.com

great place to meet people, record calories, learn about macro's etc.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

oh, its free and very easy to sign up, also gives you estimation of you calories needed to achieve the results your after, although you have to add back the calories you use in exercise, so if it comes out at 1200 to lose the 2 stone by march, then its 1200 a day + everything you use in your exercise,

personally when i did it i worked out how much cals i was buring during the exercise then divided it by 7 and added it to my daily allowance so it spread evenly through out the week


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I go march 8th 4 and a half weeks in Thailand, 4 weeks in Bali and then 12 months in Australia with no plan of coming home! So this is the reason I need to be trim for the beach x


Will you take me with you? You can leave me in Bali if you get sick of me :whistling:

Edit: I'll diet down so you can fit me in a suitcase.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha wouldn't we all want to be left in Bali! X


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

7 of us have joined a group for fat loss. its just a pace we can talk weigh in weekly and support each other towards our goal. click the community tab and look in the groups section, welcome to join us if you wish


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u il look into it when I get chance x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have eaten a little bit more today , but its hards not to think the more u eat the more weight u will put on, just eat some meat between lunch and dinner and will eat some more protein later , had orange instead of grapefruit, wouldn't mind changing my breakfast from time to time and have something different apart from eggs!x


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Protein is an important building block for muscles but it is also a source of calories. Whilst eating all of this meat is great, it might not be what you body needs since the muscles arent being use an awful lot and for any duration. Put it this way, your current diet would be of more use on a female bodybuilder. Any excess protein that your body doesnt use is stored in exactly the same way as any excess carb or fat. You can safely substitute the eggs out of the breakfast meal. You can have say low calorie (no added salt or sugar!) museli or something with alot of fiber such as weetabix. Aswell as oranges you can try dried apricots and bannanas. A great snack is a pro biotic yoghurt as its rich in protein and carb whilst having minimal fat. Dont be scared of carbs either. Wholegrain cereals and pastas are fine, even wholemeal bread is a great source for carbs, fruit and vegetables too. Be aware of sugary and refined carbs like biscuits and cakes.

You really need to calculate how many calories you *need* per day and punch just below. You could well be eating more than you realise, thats why it helps to have a food diary. Just read read read and take in as much advice from as many angles as you can.

Also from your post above, dont have your standard meal size and add ontop of it with regualar eating, you need to average everything out.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I have eaten a little bit more today , but its hards not to think the more u eat the more weight u will put on, just eat some meat between lunch and dinner and will eat some more protein later , had orange instead of grapefruit, wouldn't mind changing my breakfast from time to time and have something different apart from eggs!x


I haven't read the extent of the thread yet, so apologies if you've already said, but do you get hungry on your current diet? Or are you generally happy with the diet itself, but just bored of eggs for breakfast?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

You need carbs also.. small amounts


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Generally happy with what I'm eating I'm just ready to mix it up a little! Nah I dnt really get hungry been doing it for 3 months so got used to it.

Rolla: can u give me an example diet? Ur have a star really appreciate all ur input


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

A few people have suggested keeping a food diary - I started one a few months back and find it amazingly helpful to a) better understand nutritional value of what I'm eating and B) see the splits of my daily diet (carbs/protein/fats). If you have a smartphone (iPhone etc) an app called myfitnesspal is really easy to use and carries a great database of foods.

I am far from an expert - loads of guys here with much more knowledge who are giving you some great advice! - but cutting out primary micronutrients altogether often isn't the answer for weight loss. Everybody's body works differently though.....

As for cardio, I found spinning a great way to lose weight quickly. Group classes can be great as I find that I push myself much harder than I do on a treadmill or bike by myself.

Good luck and enjoy travelling!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I say keep the curves lol!


Haha thanks but i want a beach body for my travels x


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Why is it misleading? I have curves !


It's just that your face does not look over weight


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Ill give you an example yeah sure. I cannot give weights of foods or kcal macronutrient breakdown becuase I dont know any of your stats.

Meal 1 - Weetabix/ museli with semi or skimmed milk and a piece of fruit

Meal 2 - Chicken/ Tuna salad

Meal 3 - Pro Biotic low fat natural yoghurt

Meal 4 - Chicken or Turkey with vegetables (probably the best meal to have before going to the gym for the most energy!)

Meal 5 - Long grain rice with meat (Can have chopped up with sauce will taste pretty nice!)

That seems a little more interesting than your current diet whilst remaining very light. I could'nt specify portion ammounts as I dont know any stats on you and how intensively you work out and Im far from a diet expert, but I know some stuff that worked for me. There are a few good clued up people on here who will be able to help you further or even make alterations to what Ive said. The problem is ive never really read much into female diet, I only assume its sort of like a male diet, just with less protein and abit less of everything else. Also You can mix back in your eggs if you want, perhaps have 3 eggs and a slice of wholemeal bread in the morning. I wouldnt take the above diet up untill you have had someone who is really good take a look at it. But rule of thumb is you want to have your nutrients consist of around 35% protein, 45% carbohydrate and 20% fat. No one diet works for everybody though, but if you are not losing weight cutting out your carbs, you probably want to include them again and lower your protein intake. Also with reguards to fruit, its good but it contains alot of sugar, so if you eat alot of it, you can spike your insulin. Ive been taught that the key to constant energy and constant fatloss, you need to keep insulin as steady as possible, this means regular eating and non sugary/ sweet foods. Up your gym aswell, try to keep to 45min - 1 hour sessions and make sure you give it 110%, hopefully youll see your weight tumble over the next few months!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

That's great thanks alot, seems like alot of food compared to what I have been eating, I had a little bit more yesterday had a few nuts and dried fruit with some fat free low cal yogurt x


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

You have to consider portions so the above will be small portion. Nuts and dried fruit are good.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I dnt really feel like eating loads of meals but will eat more often even if it's a little more here and there, I dnt want to start eatin loads and put weight on need to start increasing it gradually as I've seriously been under eating. X


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've eaten abit more today but it still seems wrong, iv been so used to having my 3 set meals a day and nothing else, I'm not eating massive portions tho trying to spread it out x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi misshayley,

You don't need to eat in small portion spread over loads of meals if you don't want. Overall calories are far more important. A few questions, are you currently losing weight, how are you measuring/gauging the weight loss and have you used any methods of calculating your calories requirements for the day?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I've lose a stone and a half over 2 months so it's coming off , but thats been on a strict diet and gym, just want a big push and want to get another 2 stone off by march ..

I have eaten more today and yesterday but I feel like eating more and dnt want to get into over eating or eating for the sake of it!

I'm pretty clueless on working out Cals needed.

Really appreciate everyone's help x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yea I've lose a stone and a half over 2 months so it's coming off , but thats been on a strict diet and gym, just want a big push and want to get another 2 stone off by march ..
> 
> I have eaten more today and yesterday but I feel like eating more and dnt want to get into over eating or eating for the sake of it!
> 
> ...


Thats pretty impressive weight loss! Bayman made a thread on weight loss that is simple and concise:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

Sounds like what ever you are doing is right, but being armed with more knowledge can only help. When dieting, I like to try follow a few simple principals as apposed to a rigid diet protocol. A few of them are:

- *Eat less calories than you burn* - bayman outlines a simple rule of thumb in the linked thread as a start point. Trying to be super specific when working out calories requirements is hard. Best to start with a general point, and see how you get on with it.

- *Make sure to eat sufficient protein* - This is common sense, lol. Again, bayman has outlines how much this should approximately be - although for a non ped using person, I am inclined to say that even that amount is over kill, but safe than sorry as they say

- *Get in your calories and macros when it suits you* - meaning, it does not matter so much when you eat during a 24 hour period, providing you eat appropriately within that time, and preferably consume some form of protein around training.

- *Be consistent and patient*

- *When dieting, have a good weight training routine to follow, using heavy weights to stimulate your body to hold onto your muscle mass! *- Training the muscle and giving it stimulus makes the body think it needs that muscle. The body is very clever, and so when it is looking for energy to burn, it will try not to use that muscle, as it thinks it needs it, if that makes sense

- *Enjoy the food you eat*

Fitday.com is an excellent tool for tracking your macros, and you can add foods that are not on there already (including protein powders etc).

But as far as the macro ratios, then I would say, make sure you get your protein, and get in some quality omega 3s (I prefer to supplement as it is cheap and reliable), and plan your fat and CHO ration, but don't let it rule you.

It's late, so I hope that makes sense and is some help.

GS


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes u definitely make a lot of sense my main diet is protein and fresh veg/salad/fruit.. Added some yogurt today and raw nuts.x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yes u definitely make a lot of sense my main diet is protein and fresh veg/salad/fruit.. Added some yogurt today and raw nuts.x


I love yogurt. I eat it daily. And with live yogurt, the probiotics are good for gut health and general well being (including a possible link to a positive effect on depression).


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Just need an extra push for the new year and hopefully not to go off the path over xmas I'm going traveling in march so want to be as fit as possible x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Taking some tables as well so they should help


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

huh? tables?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry I haven't even woken up properly I meant to say I've started taking some tablets to help as well x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Sorry I haven't even woken up properly I meant to say I've started taking some tablets to help as well x


Do you mean some kind of fat mobilizing/apatite suppressing sups? If I remember right, in another thread, did you say you had an ECA stack sorted?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Do you mean some kind of fat mobilizing/apatite suppressing sups? If I remember right, in another thread, did you say you had an ECA stack sorted?


Yea on my 3rd day of ECA x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Yea on my 3rd day of ECA x


Out of interest, is it a pre made one, or have you put one together yourself? (Just a note, Im pretty sure its against the rules to post links to ephedrine sources and possible names etc.)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Out of interest, is it a pre made one, or have you put one together yourself? (Just a note, Im pretty sure its against the rules to post links to ephedrine sources and possible names etc.)


I did buy on line but they were weak so I made some up myself using chest eze aspirin and proplus x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> I did buy on line but they were weak so I made some up myself using chest eze aspirin and proplus x


How you finding it? What dose you on ATM. And just so you know, I believe the general consensus is that the aspirin part of the combo is not needed, unless you require thinning of the blood for a certain reason.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ATM

1x chest eze

1x 75g Aspirin

4x proplus

I feel great loads of energy throughout the day I've been taking them as soon as my eyes open to give me a kick start in the morning , altho I find i dnt wan to eat breakfast but been forcing myself .. I should be eating shouldnt I?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> ATM
> 
> 1x chest eze
> 
> ...


Put it this way, I have not eaten breakfast (well the morning breakfast) for months now and don't intend on starting again in the foreseeable future! I fast for 16 hours 5 days a week (break the fast at 2p.m) and fast for about 24 hour twice a week!

There are numerous health benefits of fasting, but for me, I use it as an easy way of weight management. Plus it gives you huge amounts of time during the day! And you can eat big meals if you want.

Check this site out for some info on it, if your interested:

Leangains.com


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Doesn't that just trash your metabolism tho by not eating? I used to not eat , pretty much starve myself I once went 5 whole days with out eating ! so stupid i could of ended up in hospital , until I realised how important it is to eat to lose weight !


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Doesn't that just trash your metabolism tho by not eating? I used to not eat , pretty much starve myself I once went 5 whole days with out eating ! so stupid i could of ended up in hospital , until I realised how important it is to eat to lose weight !


It isn't about not eating, it's about eating when you want. I eat sufficient calories, but I eat them when it suits me, if that makes sense. And no, it doesn't trash your metabolism. And my extended fast would typically be from when I stop eating the night before, until about 9:30p.m, when I would eat a meal. So I still eat every day.

There is a lot of info on the subject, as well as a lot of rubbish. But my main point was, you don't have to eat breakfast if you don't want. Just keep an eye on your overall calories.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If you've got a decent reading head on you, then check this out for some simple science behind the matter of fasting, and the myths that surround it:

http://www.leangains.com/2010/10/top-ten-fasting-myths-debunked.html

And this is the basic Leangains protocol:

http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html

Edit: Even if you don't follow the leangains protocol or fast, it is the liberation of your diet that is the best part of it, IMO. Gives you the tools and information in a simple way, to do things in a way that suits you.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ive been doing this for 2 weeks and find it great, gym days i dont eat untill around 12pm, have a carb/protein/low fat lunch, then at 3pm i have a protein shake with milk. at 3.30 i hit the gym, eat dinner around 6 then have a snack/dessert/protein shake around 8pm.

other non gym days i try to go untill around3-5pm then eat till around 8-10pm, i just find personally that it takes your mind of the food, and you can actually eat to you feel full. also its easy with my lifestyle.

tomorrow is the first weekend i am trying it. as i always over eat at the weekend i am trying to last till 3-4pm before eating, then try to stop by 9pm. wish me luck. p.s i try to keep the food i eat healthy though.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been eating a little bit more but sticking to the same principles .. hopefully it will come off abit more once my body is used to eating more often


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ate loads at the weekend myself, although i did last till 4pm both days before eating. great chance to build a little muscle lol.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

misshayley said:


> ive been eating a little bit more but sticking to the same principles .. hopefully it will come off abit more once my body is used to eating more often


whats your fat source? your diet looks very similar to mine, I always struggling with dropping weight as my metabolism is messed up but I noticed once i reduce carbs to min and eat bit more healthy fats, its going down faster. maybe you cutting fats too much?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I pretty much don't eat any fat, maybe a few nuts from time to time..what do u suggest ?xxx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

misshayley said:


> I pretty much don't eat any fat, maybe a few nuts from time to time..what do u suggest ?xxx


take fish oil, not cod liver oil, but full strength fish oil, i take 3-5 capsules every morning with other daily vitamins. for breakfast with eggs, same as you 4  i eat half of avocado, thats for fat. also you can replace chicken with piece of salmon (one meal a day). also put couple table spoons Udos oil into oat pancakes. sometimes i eat 50gr walnuts also as fat.

fat is also important, same as proteins or carbs.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

fitness said:


> take fish oil, not cod liver oil, but full strength fish oil, i take 3-5 capsules every morning with other daily vitamins. for breakfast with eggs, same as you 4  i eat half of avocado, thats for fat. also you can replace chicken with piece of salmon (one meal a day). also put couple table spoons Udos oil into oat pancakes. sometimes i eat 50walnuts also as fat.
> 
> fat is also important, same as proteins or carbs.


I love avocados and have them already but not that often, I know I should eat more fish so will make the effort to eat more and I

Will look out of the fish oil .. I dnt. Eat oat pancakes tho..how do u make yours?xx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

misshayley said:


> I love avocados and have them already but not that often, I know I should eat more fish so will make the effort to eat more and I
> 
> Will look out of the fish oil .. I dnt. Eat oat pancakes tho..how do u make yours?xx


very simple recipe: 1 cup of oats, 2 egg whites, bit of salt, 8 splenda  i like them sweet, bit of water, 5 small prunes, 1 table spoon of Udos oil. cut prunes, mix all together, spray oil on the pan, make pancakes and cook


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u I may give that a try x x


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> There is a lot of info on the subject, as well as a lot of rubbish. But my main point was, you don't have to eat breakfast if you don't want. Just keep an eye on your overall calories.


If your main consern is weight loss don't worry about your metabolism too much or what time you eat or macros for that matter, basically use more cals than you take in and you will loose weight.

Work out your daily & weekly need, record what you eat in cals every day (be honest with yourself) and as long as you are below your weekly need you will loose weight, no need to over complicate things.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> If your main consern is weight loss don't worry about your metabolism too much or what time you eat or macros for that matter, basically use more cals than you take in and you will loose weight.
> 
> Work out your daily & weekly need, record what you eat in cals every day (be honest with yourself) and as long as you are below your weekly need you will loose weight, no need to over complicate things.


yeah i know i have to burn off more than im consuming but still trying to educate myself and try and do everything right x


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

It all comes together with time and changes with your goals but if you get the basics spot on you can micro adjust as time goes on, that way you don't need to follow alot of the bro science with regards to metabolism, macro's and fasting/loading as the first article Greenspin posted confirms to an extent.

Just remember loosing a stone or 2 is a long term process so need to rush yourself.


----------

